# Am I the only one whose toddler is obsessed with the moon?



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

My parents were here visiting about a month ago. While they were here, my mom taught my 16mo what the moon was and pointed it out to him a few times.

So about a week ago, I say, "Corbin, you're in a good mood!" and his eyes get wide and he says "moo! moo!" and starts pointing outside to the sky. I take him outside, and sure enough, he's pointing at the moon, saying "moo!" and waving hi to it. Now he does it every day, sometimes several times. You can't say "moon" or "mood" around him without him going "moo!" and wanting to go outside to look for it. If it's not there, he signals "all gone" and looks around. If it's there, he waves hi to it and points and then waves bye to it when we go back inside.

We don't get particularly interesting-looking moons on my street. I mean, the streetlights are brighter. There are cars going by all the time. He doesn't have any books about the moon. It's just this random white spot in the sky. So WHY is it his new best friend?

My kid is weird.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dd was the same way she learned the word moon around your sons age and for a loooong time the moon was so special







my ds knows what it is but he just isnt as facinated as she was.


----------



## BBerryBliss (Sep 20, 2004)

My son is 24months and he has been obsessed with the moon for a while. He always looks for it in the sky, day and night, and is so excited when he sees it. Also when he finds it in books as well.


----------



## momma2girls (May 6, 2005)

Both of my kids have always loved the moon. Talia has been noticing it for about a month to two months now. She likes to find it during the day if it is out. She points at it at night. She loves it.


----------



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

My dd has suddenly become obsessed with the moon! She screams when she points it out every night, she is so excited! She tries to "follow" it when we drive. And she tells me "I wan it, momeee! I wanna take it home!". She'll point it out in books, drawings, she sees it in everything. It's so darn cute!







:


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

OMG!!! My toddler is so obsessed with the moon--he looks for it day and night. When he sees it he can't do anything but look at it and point yelling moon. If you don't look quickly enough he will grab your chin and move your head so you can look at it! We even can get him to read longer books as long as they have a moon in them--of course he can't hear the story because he is too busy showing the moon


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

My son ADORES the moon, and ever since reading Eric Carle's "Papa, Please Get the Moon for Me", he constantly asks us to put a ladder on a mountain and get it down for him. I made him a big cardboard crescent shape, coverd it in tin foil, and he lugged it around for DAYS! And my older son used to make us take him outside every night to say goodnight to the moon. Totally normal, and cute to boot.


----------



## AmyC (Jul 3, 2005)

My daughter (at 29 months) does like the moon a lot. After dinner, she will ask, "Go outside and see moon, Daddy?" (He was the first to actually take her outside and look for it, so he always gets asked.) She enjoys seeing the fireflys on those trips, too.

Her big thing is to note if it's dark yet, or not. She loves to shout out that it's dark (when it is dark outside.) Lately, it's not really dark when we eat dinner, and I think that mystifies her a bit. "Is dark, Mom?" she'll say looking out the window at the twilight sky.

"It's not dark yet, but it's getting there." (We're Bob Dylan fans, so it's fun to take any opportunity to get that lyric out there!)

She also loves the sunset. The other morning, I had her in the car early. The sun was low in the sky as I turned (she's rear-facing) and she could see it out the back window. "Sunset! Sunset!" she called. Poor kid; I felt so bad having to explain that in the morning it's a "sunrise," but she seemed to take it in stride.

So much to learn!


----------



## PancakeGoddess (Oct 8, 2004)

aw, yes, mine was very into it about 6 mos ago. There are some wonderful picture books out there about the moon. Dang, I'm blanking on the title of the one my kid liked best. It had a bear, who wanted to give a gift to the moon... hm, checking amazon. ok - Happy Birthday Moon

Looks like the same author has other moon books - Mooncake, etc. I don't know about those.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Moon, stars, yes.
We have a new one now - my parents recently had an old clock repaired, and it chimes the hour. DS1 will drop whatever he's doing and run to the fireplace (clock's on the mantel) then spends the next couple of minutes squealing about the time.


----------



## Twocoolboys (Mar 10, 2006)

Both of my boys like the moon too! My oldest, when he was younger was really obsessed with it. He still notices it and points it out when he sees it. Now he will point it out to his little brother, who also loves it.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

DD loooooves the moon! It's one of her favorite signs/words. Every time we'reoutside (dy or night) she looks for the moon and goes happy crazy when she finds it!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Ds has been loving the moon for a while now. At one point, he wanted to go there! It was one of the first words he said, so it was always moo, moo, moo. (Actually, it was "mah", at first, but he's figured out how to say it better since). The fascination has dwindled, but he still finds it everytime it's out when we are.


----------



## jackaroosmom (May 12, 2006)

Ah yes, the moon! He can find it everytime. Saw a crescent moon in a book that was yellow and decided to call it a banana moon. It is cute, but when we are taking a stroll in the evening he will point and say nana-moon about a thousand times, each time expecting us to respond with the same enthusiasm!

He is equally obsessed with trains, by the way!


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

M y son learned about the moon around 1. He is now 3 and is still in love with it. Only now he wants to know about all the planets and everything to do with outerspace. He always points it out when he sees it....but he doesn't say it quietly. He screams MOON so everyone can hear it.


----------



## Oka-san (Jan 3, 2006)

Aww, yes! DD is 12 months and she really likes the moon; she can also see it at any time of day. It surprised me at first that she could pick it out in the daytime, especially among white clouds, but I’m starting to realize she has better eyesight than I do! She doesn't have a word for it yet but points at it and stares at it and gets excited when she sees it. So neat!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackaroosmom*
Ah yes, the moon! He can find it everytime. Saw a crescent moon in a book that was yellow and decided to call it a banana moon.

OMG, I hope no one ever says that in front of Corbin. If there's one thing he's more obsessed with than the moon, it's bananas. I can't even pull a bottle of mustard or an ear of corn out of the fridge without him grabbing for them and going "nananananana!" (All yellow things must be bananas, apparently.)


----------



## hrcmom (Jul 29, 2004)

"Moon" was ds's first word. He is 27 months now, and still loves it. He has 3 moons hanging in his room, and we say good night to the moon everynight, clouds or not.


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

My first dd discovered the moon shortly before her 1st b-day. She had just started walking and we went outside at dusk. She spotted it in the sky and wanted to know what it was. "That's the moon," I told her. She got so excited, and started toddling toward it with her arms outstretched, saying, "Moom! Moom!"

From that point on she was obsessed. Found it day and night, in books, etc. We taught her a saying that at almost 8 years old she still likes to say: "I see the moon, the moon sees me. God bless the moon and God bless me." Although when she was just one it came out, "A see a moom, a moom see me. Dod bess a moom, a Dod bess me."

Precious.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

We have moon lovers, too! We also watch the meteor showers. Love to drive out to the open prairie and watch them.







: Even woke the kids at 3 am to watch the Leonid showers one year.








Watched the eclipses, too.


----------



## mamalex (Mar 2, 2004)

Exactly a year ago this month- dh was away for a month- ds and I were hanging laundry, and I pointed out the "daytime moon" to him (he'd been loving moons too- saying and signing moon a lot.) Anyway, he looked up and pointed at it and said, "Touch it, Mommy?" It melted my heart...


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

My dd says "Mommeeee ooon!!" and points to it


----------



## katsam (Mar 3, 2005)

My ds loves the moon too! He can always find it, even if it is day out and hardly visable. I just checked out a book from the library called I took a Walk with the Moon and he found it very interesting.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

My dd loves the moon.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

When DD was about 11 months old she was so obsessed with the moon that we had to spell it out when we mentioned it during the day, or she would start to freak out, signing "moon" frantically over and over to ask to see it. (I guess she assumed it had to be around somewhere since we were talking about it!)


----------



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

oh yes my dd is obsessed with "mr. moon"


----------



## jenn5388 (Nov 6, 2005)

miranda isn't that bad, but she does know the moon and stars and sky.. I have no idea how she learned the stars and sky, but she knows moon because I thought her moon.. now whenever we are outside or in the car she's trying to find the moon or a star to show us. lol


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

*Tonight, DD's First Sighting of "Luna" The Moon!!!!*

This is the first time DD was awake during an evening when the moon was visable in a sunset bright sky. We were out eating dinner, and dd walks to the edge of Pannera and says "Sun." I look at my husband, and he says the sun is setting high on the opposite side of the building. So I walk over to see what DD is talking about-- and lo and behold, it's almost a full moon! I tell her that's the moon! Luna! And from then on she's saying it's "Luna, Luna-- the moon!" She's crazy over the thing-- because she's been seeing a talking, singing, moon named Luna who's a lot like my Grandmother, in a show called "Bear and The Big Blue House." As for me, it's just so cool to see that my DD has not only finally seen the moon, but also is calling it's name in English and Spanish in the same sentence. *Now.......if only she was up late enough to see stars.* Maybe this fall????

Faith


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

Both of my toddlers ADORE the moon. They'll pick it out any time of day or night. My 2 1/2 yr old converses with the moon, and every single day asks me where it is. I keep giving her the "The moon went to visit other children who live other places" line, but she must not buy it. She likes "her friend the sun" too, but not as much as the moon.

My 15 month old has put the moon in the same category as helium filled balloons, I think. She's very interested in the fact that they go up and come down about a day later. The other day, she was outside and pointing at the moon, shouting, "Moon! Moon!" I was like, "Yes, there's the moon." And she says, "Moon up! Come down?" I told her the moon wouldn't come down and she says, "Balloon up. Come down. Moon, COME DOWN!" She's a bit miffed it isn't obeying her, I think....


----------



## greenbeing (Jun 25, 2003)

My ds is 22 months and has loved the moon since 1! At night, he goes to our patio door and looks for it and for awhile there, everytime he would see the moon, he pointed to the cd player. "Moon, moon!" He wanted us to play Laurie Berkner's song- Moon Moon Moon

So sweet


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

My son loves the moon he goes see Moon, find moon, moon where is it ? If moon is not'seeable' at nite I say hiding in clouds so he goes moon in clouds ?

He just turned 2 and he points to the moon on t.v shows, storybooks,and we do moongazing if the moon is out.


----------

